# Took a walk on the Stroller Side...



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

So we just bought a stroller for occasional use...mostly, DH wanted one, plus his mom sometimes babysits and can't/won't wear DS. Anyway, I live a short walk from our little town and thought I'd try taking DS for a walk with the stroller today instead of the Moby or Ergo I usually use. He's 6 months old now and loves new experiences, so I figured hey, maybe he'll enjoy the change of pace.

Man...I was surprised how strongly I disliked the experience! The whole walk took maybe an hour and a half, with some window shopping etc. I didn't feel at all like I was spending time with my son...I felt completely disconnected from him, and hated it. When I wear him, I'm constantly nuzzling him and talking to him, telling him about what we're seeing as we walk along. With the stroller, I found myself trying to push it next to me with one hand so I could at least *see* DS. He didn't seem unhappy, but he didn't seem happy either...he was kind of zoned out in a listless daze. And at one point, a lady in a store stopped me to tell me that DS's hat was pulled down over his eyes. Great...I have to rely on strangers to make sure DS is OK!

We snuggled a lot when we got home. Never again! And I'm so glad I stumbled into babywearing, despite the fact that no one I know IRL does it. It's really fostered such a nice connection between me and my son, and til now I didn't fully realize how much babywearing has meant to us. Now I just have to figure out how to tolerate the idea of MIL pushing DS around in that damn isolation pod.







Seriously, I never really understood how adamant babywearers seem to be against strollers, but you can add me to the, uh, anti-strollerist movement







now too.

Anyone else tried strollering and felt the same way?


----------



## KsMum (Nov 1, 2006)

For me its funny, when she's in her wrap she likes to face outward, and although I get to hold her hands and kiss her head, I don't get to see her face. My stroller has a reversible handle on it, so right now she faces me, so I can see her and we makes faces and talk about what's going on around her and I get to watch her. So for me, its hard, I really like both methods for different reasons, but in your situation I can see what you mean. I would hate my stroller if I couldn;t see her. (I've got a bumbleride flyer)


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

We took our one and ONLY stroller ride when dd was 2 months old. We went to the mall to get something for someone (can't recall) and my first sling hadn't come in the mail yet (from here!!) so we broke out the stroller that came with our carseat...

We went into a store, looked around, came back out and were standing asking each other if we wanted to eat something quick and cheap at the food court or use a giftcard we had been saving...I looked away for maybe a minute..my hand on the stroller..peeked in on dd and she was sleeping....A FIRST in the afternoon...But no sooner had I looked away then a 3 or 4 year old came rushing over to the side, peeked in and started pushing on DD..IN HER STROLLER.....I felt it move and took a peek and was shocked...gently removed his hand and asked him where his mommy was...

She came up from behind and yelled at me for touching her son...I was flabergasted...she was too busy chatting with her friend to watch her son in a busy mall??? I explained what happened, my dh explained and someone else nearby came up and said that they witnessed it...No apologies from the mom, just a huffy how dare you accuse my son type glare and off she went...MANY STEPS ahead of her son....she called back to him...Are you coming???

Flabergasted again....I wanted to stalk her in the mall....but was so sick about things I took DD immediatly out of the stroller and held her the rest of the way while DH pushed it out to the car...We dropped it off at my mothers basement and there it has sat for 2.3 years....

I know that's not a normal occurance but I know it would never have happened had I been wearing her. I learned that night while up late how to tie a simple bedsheet into a makeshift sling...

I now wear the babies I care for and have lent out several of my carriers..some returned, some not..grr..LOL...

ANd I hated not being able to see her.....


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KsMum* 
For me its funny, when she's in her wrap she likes to face outward, and although I get to hold her hands and kiss her head, I don't get to see her face. My stroller has a reversible handle on it, so right now she faces me, so I can see her and we makes faces and talk about what's going on around her and I get to watch her. So for me, its hard, I really like both methods for different reasons, but in your situation I can see what you mean. I would hate my stroller if I couldn;t see her. (I've got a bumbleride flyer)

yeah, our old snap and go thing that we used sometimes with his infant car seat faced me, and I liked that better. Unfortunately our stroller is the umbrella type, so it has to face out.

I don't think it's a total loss...when he's bigger, I bet he'll genuinely enjoy facing out, and I might be ready for it too.







And meanwhile, a few stroller sessions with MIL and DH isn't going to kill him. DH will wear him, but he's less into it now that DS is bigger. I swear, men are supposed to be the stronger gender, but I think women have more stamina and endurance.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I loved wearing my babies when they were little, too. And carrying them in the backpack when they got older (especially while cooking). I really miss it!

But this whole "strollers are the devil" vibe really turns me off. Try going out and about on foot with a 20lb toddler and coming back with a stack of library books and three bags of groceries - not to mention the 4yo - and let me tell you, that stroller is what enables you to do it all without getting in the car.

It's all about how you use it. Yes, there's usually no need to put a tiny baby in a stroller. But there is no need for an "anti-strollerist movement" in my opinion. Strollers are great for the environment, older kids like riding in them, and they enable mama to get excercise and do errands on foot. And to sit in the park with her book when the kid riding in one falls asleep.

Isolation pods?? Enough of the self-righteousness, if you please.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
I loved wearing my babies when they were little, too. And carrying them in the backpack when they got older (especially while cooking). I really miss it!

But this whole "strollers are the devil" vibe really turns me off. Try going out and about on foot with a 20lb toddler and coming back with a stack of library books and three bags of groceries - not to mention the 4yo - and let me tell you, that stroller is what enables you to do it all without getting in the car.

It's all about how you use it. Yes, there's usually no need to put a tiny baby in a stroller. But there is no need for an "anti-strollerist movement" in my opinion. Strollers are great for the environment, older kids like riding in them, and they enable mama to get excercise and do errands on foot. And to sit in the park with her book when the kid riding in one falls asleep.

Isolation pods?? Enough of the self-righteousness, if you please.









:


----------



## luvmy2grls (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
I loved wearing my babies when they were little, too. And carrying them in the backpack when they got older (especially while cooking). I really miss it!

But this whole "strollers are the devil" vibe really turns me off. Try going out and about on foot with a 20lb toddler and coming back with a stack of library books and three bags of groceries - not to mention the 4yo - and let me tell you, that stroller is what enables you to do it all without getting in the car.

It's all about how you use it. Yes, there's usually no need to put a tiny baby in a stroller. But there is no need for an "anti-strollerist movement" in my opinion. Strollers are great for the environment, older kids like riding in them, and they enable mama to get excercise and do errands on foot. And to sit in the park with her book when the kid riding in one falls asleep.

Isolation pods?? Enough of the self-righteousness, if you please.

yep! I agree! I have a 19lber who is often wraped on my back (soon to ride in an ergo, patapum or sutemi depending on what i am luckey enough to get for xmat lol) and a 4 year old who walks and a huge bag or dipes and another of regular cloths laundry piled in the stroller. I use that stroller a lot.. as a wheel barrow, and ther are times I use it for my daughter too, when she is uncoopertive getting in the wrap, I stick her in and throw the wrap underneth for later. (for safety)

I always hate it though when I am having bad back days sometimes and have to push a stroller way. I always end up feeling guilty too when I use it. but it certainly comes in handy! She is big now and I like to have the option to push her too sometimes.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I'm an adamant baby wearer, but I'm not _against_ strollers. Well, maybe if people relied on them instead of babywearing, like 98% of people in the western world do, but I have to admit.. it does come in handy. I don't feel guilty, and I don't feel disconnected. It's a welcome respite from carrying chunkarella with a bulging disk. She also goes into a zone out kind of state.. which happens shortly before she passes out.


----------



## BetsyNY (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
I loved wearing my babies when they were little, too. And carrying them in the backpack when they got older (especially while cooking). I really miss it!

But this whole "strollers are the devil" vibe really turns me off. Try going out and about on foot with a 20lb toddler and coming back with a stack of library books and three bags of groceries - not to mention the 4yo - and let me tell you, that stroller is what enables you to do it all without getting in the car.

It's all about how you use it. Yes, there's usually no need to put a tiny baby in a stroller. But there is no need for an "anti-strollerist movement" in my opinion. Strollers are great for the environment, older kids like riding in them, and they enable mama to get excercise and do errands on foot. And to sit in the park with her book when the kid riding in one falls asleep.

Isolation pods?? Enough of the self-righteousness, if you please.

























Word. If you don't like strollers, you don't have to use them! I have three different isolation pods, myself, and I love all of them. I babywear when we're out as a family and my H can wear one too, but otherwise, the stroller is what makes my life possible.


----------



## Kitten (Jan 10, 2005)

I think ya'll are being a little harsh on the poor woman. She was just trying to make a joke. If you know you are doing the right thing for your situation, then there's no need to be so defensive. She was just sharing how using a stroller made her feel and everyone is jumping all over her. And is this not the babywearing forum? Getting all defensive about your stroller use on the babywearing board is a teensy bit like going to the lactivist forum and posting about being offended because breastfeeding did not work for you.


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

I had the same experience.

try taking it in a store, it take up all your trunk space so you can't actually buy anything to take home, you don't actually fit in any stores, even the kid stores, and your child is at the exact height to pull everything down.

never again. and I won't even dare try it on a bus. sling on a bus no problem, even sling on a packed bus with diaper knapsack and groceries no problem. but how you manage a stroller on a bus I have no idea.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandsprite* 
but how you manage a stroller on a bus I have no idea.

Fold it up and bump into people a lot, at least that seems to be the standard way to do things around here.









I think places like libraries should have "stroller parking" inside the building. Nothing more annoying than a stroller blocking the books I'm trying to get to with the parent standing there looking offended if I say "excuse me".


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 27, 2006)

We always took an umbroller on the bus. No big thing.

Anyway, I also disliked the stroller when my babies were little. After about age 1 or when I wanted to try on clothes or something, they offered a nice respite/alternative.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I personally don't like stollers for babies, I didn't use one with dd1 until she was 2.5 years old. I sure used one after that. I like to walk to the park, library, etc... and it's the only way to carry everything, plus a preschooler who gets tired after walking 5 blocks or so, but I can't imagine putting 5 week old dd2 in one. I've been pushing dd1 in a stroller and wearing dd2.


----------



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

My mom bought me a stroller because my DS and I walk to work every day. I thought he'd hate it, but he loved looking around and cooing a everyone. I didn't like it at first, but I'm use to it now. I can't carry all that I need for work and carry him, but I carry him everywhere else.


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apelilae* 
My mom bought me a stroller because my DS and I walk to work every day. I thought he'd hate it, but he loved looking around and cooing a everyone. I didn't like it at first, but I'm use to it now. I can't carry all that I need for work and carry him, but I carry him everywhere else.

I put my stuff in the stroller and carry babe (he won't have it any other way!).







:


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Personally I hate the way many women use strollers. They are the armored vehicles in the mommy wars. Several times over the summer when we were in crowded, touristy spots, and now in malls, women with strollers would order me out of their way.

You all know that passive-agressive, smiling-sweet "excuse me"--as she jams the stroller into your leg. And that demanding expectation that we all get out of her way--she's got THE STROLLER.

I thought that that sort of asualt would end once I had DD. If anything is more vicious now that I'm wearing a baby. It truly is about being in possession of THE STROLLER and has nothing to do with the baby. Somehow the stroller symbolizes their entitlement. Weird.

And no, I have no problem making way for a women with kids, with a stroller, whatever. But seriously, I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced thr stroller-shove, the disdainful and impatient looks, and the petulant demandness of the whole encounter.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree with the OP completely. And this IS the babywearing board so simmer down.
My ds is 2.5 years old and 30 pounds now and we still have never used a stroller. He walks or Ergo. Period.
I too love the closeness and I can totally identify with the OP. Good for you mama, glad you found a niche.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

I was barely even aware of the existence of parenting forums when I was pregnant, so I never even really heard of babywearing until my son was almost 2 months old. I bought a sling just before he turned 2 months, and he was a few ounces shy of 16 lbs already!!

Before that, I had used a snugli-type carrier, but I found it too hot, too hard on my back, and too hard to really see his face. So, I mostly used the stroller. At that point, though, because he was in the infant seat, he was facing me, and I could really interact with him while we were walking. I hardly EVER looked up! lol

Once I had my sling, we tried it out a number of times at home. I could get him to sleep in it, but that was it (and his naps were usually 15-20 minutes). If he was awake, he wanted nothing to do with it.

He didn't like the kangaroo hold, either, but he DOES like the hip carry. I've been using that with him since he was about 5 months old...but he was already 22 lbs by then, so I've never been able to carry him for very long....

I definitely hate that he has to face away all the time while in the stroller now...next time, I will definitely try to get one with a reversible handle.

I also plan to use a sling from DAY ONE next time, so that my back can gradually get used to the weight for longer periods. AND, I want to get a wrap and maybe an Ergo, too! They look AWESOME for carrying!!


----------



## ohiomommy1122 (Jul 7, 2006)

I like my stroller at times when I need to be able to carry stuff in the basket of it but other than that I love baby wearing although I do need the stroller sometimes because of a bad back but yes I feel like she is so far away and lonley in her stroller.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm not anti-stroller--I realize there are good and practical uses for it, and I'm sure I'll use one a lot more once I have a second child. However, I really am not finding it useful at all with just one baby. One thing I notice about it is you quickly get an idea of what one aspect of life is like for a person in a wheelchair. Time after time you find yourself having to maneuver stairs, tight squeezes, awkwardness of one kind or another. My ds is still little so I can see him in the stroller as he is in the car seat/travel system thing. But he won't stay in the bucket for very long anyway--starts crying after 15 minutes or so unless he falls asleep. He might like it better once he can sit up and look out, but I doubt I'll use it much then, either. I think I'll also feel I'm not really "with" him that much. I love the closeness of wearing my baby but also the FREEDOM. Yesterday on our long walk, we went downtown and wanted to watch the people at the outdoor skating rink and to get there we had to go down a couple dozen stairs. Can't do that with a stroller. We would have had to go all the way around a big detour, and probably wouldn't have bothered. No spontaneity. Plus we did a little Christmas shopping in some small shops with tight layouts. No problem.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

the disconnection bugged me enough to spend a small fortune for a stroller where baby faces me!

And sometimes I need it, I can only wear one kiddo at a time! and it doubles as a cart for the diaper bag and whatever we've bought, so a hand is free for handholding


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh yeah...can't beat all that carrying space! lol

I never go anywhere (except short trips) without the diaper bag (I learned THAT lesson the hard way! lol) so the stroller is essential for holding that.

Plus, now that winter is here, I put our coats, hats, mitts, etc. in the stroller with the diaper bag, and then I can fill it up with our shopping, too!

Thank goodness for slings! When he gets tired, I put him in it, and push the stroller around with all our "junk" in it! lol I think our coats spend more time in it than he does....but I definitely couldn't live without it!


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I remember all the shared anxiety among the neighborhood Mamas about what stroller to get when we had babies... And now after BTDT I don't think a first-time Mom even needs to think about that. Wraps/carriers/slings first.

Even now with my toddler it IS so nice being out on the town without a stroller. I stick a diaper and snacks in my purse and GO!


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

I use my stroller on ocasion, but I think the moderation is key. With just dd its usually easier and better to wear her. From what I have seen the perfect stroller for me would be those little shopping carts that are about half the size of the regular ones. I would probably want one if they folded up small enough. I could fit tons of stuff in it!


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

please delete, thank you


----------



## mamums (Jun 10, 2006)

We may get a stroller at some point, but for now, we haven't found a need. At this point, it just seems like a lot of work to get the car seat out of the car and get it all set up with the stroller. Simpler just to pop baby out and put him in a pre-tied fcc. When DS is a little older and we can use an umbrella stroller, we'll probably get one to use in the summer when it just gets so hot and muggy and I probably won't want a hot, sweaty, heavy lump attached to me. A hot and sweaty lump provides some nice body heat in the fall and winter, but when it's in the 90s and humidity is high (and it gets VERY muggy on the east coast), a hot and sweaty lump might not be that desirable. We'll see when the time comes.

Of course, DH is very opposed to the idea of pushing ANYTHING. Even at the grocery store, he'd rather carry two hand baskets than push a grocery cart. He may nix the whole stroller idea. . .which means new summer carriers for mama







. I love getting new carriers. . .


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

the only way I can wear dd for lond walks now is on my back in the ergo, and I can't see her or talk to her.....


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i agree with you OP.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

My baby was like that at that age (kinda zoned out, not liking or disliking it) so we just did not use the stroller much. I found that around 9 mos he actually enjoyed the stroller. Quite a bit, actually. We only use it at the mall and at the track so he's not in it a ton, but he is very happy to be in it, especially at the track. I guess because it's a change for him and a new way to experience things.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
...he was kind of zoned out in a listless daze.

Excellent description! I rarely see a child fully engaged in the world when they are in a stroller.
I do like using the wagon with the toddlers, because I can't carry three of them, but it's easy to stop and they can get out and explore and then get back in.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I think kids zone out in a vehicle of any kind too!
I love our stroller. It is also a bike trailer. I wrecked a disk in my back when I was pregnant with my second. I cariied him for the first 6 months either in a sling, a hommade wrap or a backpack. I was so relieved to not carry him everywhere by that point! I used the stroller at that point with my then two year old first son. Since I dont drive, I often have to walk 5 km a day.... it isnt reasonable to expect your two year old to keep up or go that distance all in one go. I give them lots of opprtunity to walk.... our daily 2 km post office walk routinely took 4 hours! I always kept a sling folded in the back of the stroller for those moments where either of them needed a little extra lovin. Now the stroller still comes with us... almost always empty , maybe with a bag of 30 or so library book that we pick up about three days a week... maybe a chicken or somthing from the butchers, or a package in the mail! Still it is so nice to have somthing to ride in if they get too tired. I carried my three year old today after a spill, for about ten min. Both of the boys can fit in the stroller we have, one sitting way back and the other straddling the wheel. I have gone multiple times a week on a 10 km walk to the lake in the summer this way. Otherwise I couldnt get around as easily! I am kind of disappointed that we will have to let it go soon, a middle phase where the kids are too big to use it, or a bike trailer, and too small to make it very far on thier own! I loved having a stroller with young kiddos( I loved carrying the too)... do what you need to do!


----------



## sphinx (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandsprite* 
but how you manage a stroller on a bus I have no idea.

Where i live in Europe, there are actually spaces designated for baby carriages and wheelchairs. Every normal bus in my city has a space that can fit 2-3 carriages at once. Ditto trams and metro. What a concept. I was shocked in the States to find that you had to fold up the stroller. Family values indeed.

I used the wrap exclusively with my kids at the beginning but I am a small woman and it did my back in after about 7-9 months with each child, so i did a combination sling/stroller for a while, but now that my son is 2 it's stroller/wandering around in circles (taking hours to get to our destination).

When you live in a city and rely on just your feet and public transport, a stroller can be invaluable for holding shopping and extra stuff and trying to get somewhere in a reasonable amount of time.

I admit I do often see that glazed look on a lot of kids, and it's sad that some people just forget to interact with their kids when they are in there! I always talk to ds a lot and don't make him stay in there for long periods.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

We are allowed to use designated seats at the front of the bus as well here in Canada. I hate taking the stroller on the bus though, because the kids would rather sit in the regular seats. Going on the bus is funny enough, one of the times where I do without the stroller. Almost every time though the kids both fall asleep on the bus on the way home , and I have to carry them the final km home . Dead weight in my arms... hopefully I didnt need to pick up anything else when I was in town!


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
I agree with the OP completely. And this IS the babywearing board so simmer down.
My ds is 2.5 years old and 30 pounds now and we still have never used a stroller. He walks or Ergo. Period.
I too love the closeness and I can totally identify with the OP. Good for you mama, glad you found a niche.










Quote:

I think ya'll are being a little harsh on the poor woman. She was just trying to make a joke. If you know you are doing the right thing for your situation, then there's no need to be so defensive. She was just sharing how using a stroller made her feel and everyone is jumping all over her. And is this not the babywearing forum? Getting all defensive about your stroller use on the babywearing board is a teensy bit like going to the lactivist forum and posting about being offended because breastfeeding did not work for you
























Geesh, what are the boards coming to when you can't come on the
BABYWEARING BOARD

and post a
HUMOROUS THREAD
about how trying out a stroller opened your eyes to a different POV without having to post a dang disclaimer "Sorry if this offends stroller using parents, etc. etc."

OP: once I got into the babywearing love with my 4th, I tried putting him in a stroller like I used to with my older kids... it felt SO weird to me!!! So I know where you're coming from.

FYI: when my sturdy heavy then 3yo DS broke his leg while I was 24 weeks pregnant, you better believe I used a stroller to cart him around. I'm only 5' and just lifting him onto the toilet, into bed, and into the stroller was probably more than I "should have" lifted him. I'm not anti-stroller. So you don't have to send me hate mail if you think strollers are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

big fat







:


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Village Mama* 
Since I dont drive, I often have to walk 5 km a day.... it isnt reasonable to expect your two year old to keep up or go that distance all in one go.

Really? Tell that to the many children who walk that or more a day and not just in Third World Countries.
When I didn't have a vehicle, my kids, including the 18 month old, walked everywhere. They didn't have a problem with the distances at all and for that entire year, they were extremely healthy.

I miss walking. The nearest place is almost 20 miles, which would be too much for ME at this point.


----------



## schmaela (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 























Geesh, what are the boards coming to when you can't come on the
BABYWEARING BOARD

and post a
HUMOROUS THREAD
about how trying out a stroller opened your eyes to a different POV without having to post a dang disclaimer "Sorry if this offends stroller using parents, etc. etc."

OP: once I got into the babywearing love with my 4th, I tried putting him in a stroller like I used to with my older kids... it felt SO weird to me!!! So I know where you're coming from.

FYI: when my sturdy heavy then 3yo DS broke his leg while I was 24 weeks pregnant, you better believe I used a stroller to cart him around. I'm only 5' and just lifting him onto the toilet, into bed, and into the stroller was probably more than I "should have" lifted him. I'm not anti-stroller. So you don't have to send me hate mail if you think strollers are the best thing since sliced bread.









:


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
Really? Tell that to the many children who walk that or more a day and not just in Third World Countries.
When I didn't have a vehicle, my kids, including the 18 month old, walked everywhere. They didn't have a problem with the distances at all and for that entire year, they were extremely healthy.

I miss walking. The nearest place is almost 20 miles, which would be too much for ME at this point.









I agree with you in principle, MITB, but not in the case where the mother cannot wear/carry the child if necessary. I don't think that "walk, no matter what" is a very gentle or AP approach. In that case a stroller or wagon backup in, imo, necessary for gentle parenting.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
I don't think that "walk, no matter what" is a very gentle or AP approach. In that case a stroller or wagon backup in, imo, necessary for gentle parenting.

I disagree. I've BTDT and had absolutely no issues. Never had a child that cried and wouldn't walk, never needed a back-up....Why would I try to pull a wagon or push a stroller that no one would use in the first place? And, then there would be fights about who got to ride and would just undermine the entire experience.

I think today's parents underestimate what children are capable of doing.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
I disagree. I've BTDT and had absolutely no issues. Never had a child that cried and wouldn't walk, never needed a back-up....Why would I try to pull a wagon or push a stroller that no one would use in the first place? And, then there would be fights about who got to ride and would just undermine the entire experience.

I think today's parents underestimate what children are capable of doing.

I've witnessed this on many occasions--the child who wouldn't walk/cried-- including my little brother on a couple of memorable occasions. It's not an unusual phenomenon at all. I guess I just think being prepared is a better plan. Isn't it a bit odd that children in your care would never refuse to walk but would fight over who got ride? Isn't that underestimating childrens' ability to play fair with each other?

But then I've never had a fight over who gets to ride--taking turns has always worked fine, so I guess everyone's experience is different.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:

I've witnessed this on many occasions--the child who wouldn't walk/cried-- including my little brother on a couple of memorable occasions. *It's not an unusual phenomenon at all*.
I never said it was. Sadly, in this day and age, it is quite a familiar observation.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
Isn't it a bit odd that children in your care would never refuse to walk but would fight over who got ride?

No. Why would that be odd? It is impossible for 6 children to ride in one stroller, and it would slow us down and be a waste of energy. The kids would spend their time 'waiting for their turn', rather than enjoying walking.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Fair enough... you are right..... they COULD walk!( and do at this point) But that would also mean that it takes four hours to get to the corner store and back for that onion I needed for dinner! (an hour before we need to get somthing into our belly!) And I would be doing unnessisary coaxing to get them moving in the right direction.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I never used a stroller much with a baby that young. I have to agree however that they are very useful when you walk instead of drive. Thirty blocks or more is a long way for a little one to walk by themselves. I would walk a lot with my baby in a sling and the toddler in the stroller.

I think I got a few strange looks when I turned up at an AP playdate with a stroller, but I had walked there when people who lived closer drove and couldn't wear their babies on the way either.

Of course most children would prefer to be held but there are occasions (commuting, sibling, mother's sore back, time constraints) when a stroller has it's place and adds value to the outing. My two year old simply will not walk, she always wants to be carried. I can barely get her to walk from the bus stop let alone the 18 blocks from her brother's school.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 























Geesh, what are the boards coming to when you can't come on the
BABYWEARING BOARD

and post a
HUMOROUS THREAD
about how trying out a stroller opened your eyes to a different POV without having to post a dang disclaimer "Sorry if this offends stroller using parents, etc. etc."

OP: once I got into the babywearing love with my 4th, I tried putting him in a stroller like I used to with my older kids... it felt SO weird to me!!! So I know where you're coming from.

FYI: when my sturdy heavy then 3yo DS broke his leg while I was 24 weeks pregnant, you better believe I used a stroller to cart him around. I'm only 5' and just lifting him onto the toilet, into bed, and into the stroller was probably more than I "should have" lifted him. I'm not anti-stroller. So you don't have to send me hate mail if you think strollers are the best thing since sliced bread.









:

Ya know, I miss my stroller...it's sitting in storage somewhere....

it came in really handy....

....i loaded it up with the dirty laundry, and carted it down to the building's laundry room to do laundry, and carted it back with clean clothes....

...my monkey would be tied securely to my back, by the way.


----------



## simplyloc (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KsMum* 
For me its funny, when she's in her wrap she likes to face outward, and although I get to hold her hands and kiss her head, I don't get to see her face. My stroller has a reversible handle on it, so right now she faces me, so I can see her and we makes faces and talk about what's going on around her and I get to watch her. So for me, its hard, I really like both methods for different reasons, but in your situation I can see what you mean. I would hate my stroller if I couldn;t see her. (I've got a bumbleride flyer)

STROLLER:
SAME HERE!
I HAVE A BUZZ STROLLER WITH REVERSIBLE SEAT.
FOR A STROLLER I WOULD NOT GO ANY OTHER WAY, I HAVE TO SEE MY BABY GIRL!
I HAVE NOT USE IT MUCH SINCE DD IS BORN BUT IT'S HERE IF WE NEED IT.

BABY WEARING:
Today i went with DD and DH for a walk (1h30 minutes), i was able to see her when she was sleeping, making sure that her face was covered from the cold at all time. Could see when she was moving her face and lips for breastfeeding (un-zip my coat for quick on the go feeding or suthing until we get home)--I NEED TO FIND A NURSING COAT, cause it's cold in Canada!! Anyhow...

Tonight, i did my christmas tree, same thing, she was with me (sleeping, dancing, laughing, feeding ect...). I LOVE WEARING MY 3 1/2 MONTH OLD BABY GIRL!
WE ARE MAKING MEMORIES TO SHARE!


----------



## simplyloc (Nov 23, 2006)

STROLLER:
SAME HERE!
I HAVE A BUZZ STROLLER WITH REVERSIBLE SEAT.
FOR A STROLLER I WOULD NOT GO ANY OTHER WAY, I HAVE TO SEE MY BABY GIRL!
I HAVE NOT USE IT MUCH SINCE DD IS BORN BUT IT'S HERE IF WE NEED IT.

BABY WEARING:
Today i went with DD and DH for a walk (1h30 minutes), i was able to see her when she was sleeping, making sure that her face was covered from the cold at all time. Could see when she was moving her face and lips for breastfeeding (un-zip my coat for quick on the go feeding or suthing until we get home)--I NEED TO FIND A NURSING COAT, cause it's cold in Canada!! Anyhow...

Tonight, i did my christmas tree, same thing, she was with me (sleeping, dancing, laughing, feeding ect...). I LOVE WEARING MY 3 1/2 MONTH OLD BABY GIRL!
WE ARE MAKING MEMORIES TO SHARE!


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enudely* 
the only way I can wear dd for lond walks now is on my back in the ergo, and I can't see her or talk to her.....


This is how we do it too. Although I can still interact and talk to her. And sometimes she'll lean sideways to give me a kiss







LOVE our ERGO


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitten* 
I think ya'll are being a little harsh on the poor woman. She was just trying to make a joke. If you know you are doing the right thing for your situation, then there's no need to be so defensive. She was just sharing how using a stroller made her feel and everyone is jumping all over her. And is this not the babywearing forum? Getting all defensive about your stroller use on the babywearing board is a teensy bit like going to the lactivist forum and posting about being offended because breastfeeding did not work for you.









:

I have 4 strollers of which I use none. DH uses the jogging stroller although he did comment that he wished there was a jogging carrier.. one that wouldn't jostle DD so much. I generally will bring out the stroller when I need to be carrying things _other_ than DD. It has come in handy to carry all my shopping packages, plus the diaper bag (even though we don't really pack a lot now) and other miscellaneous items. I believe that because I've been BW since DD was little, she's very confident especially when I do let her ride in the stroller. She'll call out to everyone "HI!" and smile and basically make people fall in love with her. But she knows that when she needs, I have my carrier ready.

It's just a convenience thing for me. I don't even know why I still have a stroller in the trunk. It only takes up space. I find it so much faster to just grab my girl and pop her in the our carrier. Easy peasy.







:


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We have a stroller that is usefull for carrying the diaperbag and other baby paraphenalia. I hate that I can't see her, so she very very rarely sits in it. DH used to use it when he takes DD and the dog out for their morning walk, but now he uses the wrap.

We are buying a Kolcraft Contour Options jogging stroller, with the reversible seat. That way, either I can wear peanut and DD can ride in the stroller, or DD can walk and Peanut can ride, or DD walks, I wear Peanut and the stroller carries the diaper bag, sippy, coats etc.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simplyloc* 
STROLLER:
SAME HERE!
I HAVE A BUZZ STROLLER WITH REVERSIBLE SEAT.
FOR A STROLLER I WOULD NOT GO ANY OTHER WAY, I HAVE TO SEE MY BABY GIRL!
I HAVE NOT USE IT MUCH SINCE DD IS BORN BUT IT'S HERE IF WE NEED IT.

BABY WEARING:
Today i went with DD and DH for a walk (1h30 minutes), i was able to see her when she was sleeping, making sure that her face was covered from the cold at all time. Could see when she was moving her face and lips for breastfeeding (un-zip my coat for quick on the go feeding or suthing until we get home)--I NEED TO FIND A NURSING COAT, cause it's cold in Canada!! Anyhow...

Tonight, i did my christmas tree, same thing, she was with me (sleeping, dancing, laughing, feeding ect...). I LOVE WEARING MY 3 1/2 MONTH OLD BABY GIRL!
WE ARE MAKING MEMORIES TO SHARE!


I just looked up the Buzz stroller. I didn't see any storage in it...is there any in the back? Is it easy to get in and out of the car?


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed* 
Personally I hate the way many women use strollers. They are the armored vehicles in the mommy wars. Several times over the summer when we were in crowded, touristy spots, and now in malls, women with strollers would order me out of their way.

You all know that passive-agressive, smiling-sweet "excuse me"--as she jams the stroller into your leg. And that demanding expectation that we all get out of her way--she's got THE STROLLER.

I thought that that sort of asualt would end once I had DD. If anything is more vicious now that I'm wearing a baby. It truly is about being in possession of THE STROLLER and has nothing to do with the baby. Somehow the stroller symbolizes their entitlement. Weird.

And no, I have no problem making way for a women with kids, with a stroller, whatever. But seriously, I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced thr stroller-shove, the disdainful and impatient looks, and the petulant demandness of the whole encounter.


Oh my gosh YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was at the mall yesterday (DS in the ergo in front, diaper backpack on my back) and we were great. We could move, my hands were free, he was happy. And there were all these women with strollers. EVERYWHERE. Blocking aisles and entrances to stores, refusing to move, etc etc etc. Drove me insane. And while I got many compliments from child-free strangers, I got some weird looks from the "stroller brigade."

However, I do like using it for walks in good weather. DS likes to nap in it - I think the fresh air/movement combo knocks him right out - and if we walk all the way to the grocery store I can put the groceries in the basket for the walk back. But using it in a mall/store/errands? No way, it is just too much of a hassle.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:

Personally I hate the way many women use strollers. They are the armored vehicles in the mommy wars. Several times over the summer when we were in crowded, touristy spots, and now in malls, women with strollers would order me out of their way.

You all know that passive-agressive, smiling-sweet "excuse me"--as she jams the stroller into your leg. And that demanding expectation that we all get out of her way--she's got THE STROLLER.

I thought that that sort of asualt would end once I had DD. If anything is more vicious now that I'm wearing a baby. It truly is about being in possession of THE STROLLER and has nothing to do with the baby. Somehow the stroller symbolizes their entitlement. Weird.

And no, I have no problem making way for a women with kids, with a stroller, whatever. But seriously, I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced thr stroller-shove, the disdainful and impatient looks, and the petulant demandness of the whole encounter








: That post was hysterical! Personally I hate strollers and I only use them if I have to. When we go out as a family, I wear a baby, dh wears a baby, and our 3 year old walks. We do use the stroller on walks to the park, around the neighborhood, etc. but that is about it. I especially despise seeing newborns in strollers. Why do 7 lb babies need such huge contraptions to carry them around? Wear your baby, mama!







:


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a stroller but I rarely use it. I have back problems so if my back is out I use the stroller, 2 year olds are heavy, but I would rather wrap her anyday. If it's someplace close though she walks.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

On the topic of some people expecting others to get out of the way when they wield their mammoth strollers (and I am definitely not against strollers, I use them, just don't try to run people down with them)--

I recently saw a onesie at Old Navy that had a little hedgehog on it and then it said "sidewalk hog" on it. I thought, "that's not a good thing, is it?"


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 























Geesh, what are the boards coming to when you can't come on the
BABYWEARING BOARD

and post a
HUMOROUS THREAD
about how trying out a stroller opened your eyes to a different POV without having to post a dang disclaimer "Sorry if this offends stroller using parents, etc. etc."

OP: once I got into the babywearing love with my 4th, I tried putting him in a stroller like I used to with my older kids... it felt SO weird to me!!! So I know where you're coming from.

FYI: when my sturdy heavy then 3yo DS broke his leg while I was 24 weeks pregnant, you better believe I used a stroller to cart him around. I'm only 5' and just lifting him onto the toilet, into bed, and into the stroller was probably more than I "should have" lifted him. I'm not anti-stroller. So you don't have to send me hate mail if you think strollers are the best thing since sliced bread.

Thanks, and thanks to the other ladies who piped up in a similar vein. I actually haven't been back to this thread in a while because I was like DANG, what a trainwreck, who needs this drama?







But I popped in and am glad to see a few people got my intention.

For the record, I'm not really "anti-strollerist" in any serious kind of way. I was describing my feelings after one experience, and was mostly feeling all giddy and "yay babywearing!" which I thought would be OK in the babywearing forum.







But as I said in my original post, I do think I'll be ready, and DS will be ready, for more strollering in the future- when he's big enough that he's hard to carry long distances, and mature enough that he's more psyched to check out the world and feels more comfortable outside of the safety zone of my arms. And I'll still use my stroller occasionally when needed, like if I want to go shopping and it's too hard to carry stuff and also carry DS. Did I not say that in the original post? Well, I'm saying it now. As someone said above, whatever works. Babywearing works for me and DS right now, 9 times out of 10. I'm sure this will change as time goes on- the only thing constant with kids is change, right?


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
But as I said in my original post, I do think I'll be ready, and DS will be ready, for more strollering in the future- when he's big enough that he's hard to carry long distances, and mature enough that he's more psyched to check out the world and feels more comfortable outside of the safety zone of my arms.

If you plan to do that, you should regularly practice using the stroller from time to time. I NEVER used the stroller throughout my son's first year, and whenever I try to use it now, I can't steer! The stroller goes in all directions except the one I want.







I get even more strange looks pushing a stroller than I do babywearing. I recently started walking for exercise; I thought it would be easier to walk faster if I pushed the stroller, but after 16 months of babywearing I actually walk faster using a carrier than a stroller.


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

To the OP I think you need to return your stroller and do some stroller research.
I love to wear my DD. I also love my rear facing stroller (bug-a-boo). When my DD was a newborn we used the bassinette attachment and if we were going into the city for the day it was great to have a clean place to change her dp and she liked to lay down and have some play time with her rattle. I personally find that my DD enjoys the stroller in moderation, for example on a hike she loves to be able to lay down and look up at the trees something she can't do if I am holding her.


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katielady* 
Thanks, and thanks to the other ladies who piped up in a similar vein. I actually haven't been back to this thread in a while because I was like DANG, what a trainwreck, who needs this drama?







But I popped in and am glad to see a few people got my intention.

For the record, I'm not really "anti-strollerist" in any serious kind of way. I was describing my feelings after one experience, and was mostly feeling all giddy and "yay babywearing!" which I thought would be OK in the babywearing forum.







But as I said in my original post, I do think I'll be ready, and DS will be ready, for more strollering in the future- when he's big enough that he's hard to carry long distances, and mature enough that he's more psyched to check out the world and feels more comfortable outside of the safety zone of my arms. And I'll still use my stroller occasionally when needed, like if I want to go shopping and it's too hard to carry stuff and also carry DS. Did I not say that in the original post? Well, I'm saying it now. As someone said above, whatever works. Babywearing works for me and DS right now, 9 times out of 10. I'm sure this will change as time goes on- the only thing constant with kids is change, right?

p.s. anyone who uses a stroller any time for any reason is the DEVIL and should have their kids snatched by social services.









At about 12 months we almost stopped the stroller all together (except on hikes) because my babe is a stroller escape artist. She is 14 months and about 30 pounds and we go every were in the sutemi carrier. Actually it's nice because she is such a go go go babe I actually get to contain her for a few hours.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say that Zooper and Peg Perego also make strollers that can face the parent, that I think may be a little less expensive than a Bumble Ride or Bugaboo (if you think you won't get a ton of use out of it, but more occasional use).


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

please delete, thank you


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gool0005* 

Some people like to call them used, I prefer the term _vintage_









Kelly

don't laugh! I know there are people who comb craigslist site for cities around the country looking for old Emmaljunga strollers from Sweden, because I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm with the "it's all in how you use it crowd". Our stroller is great for going to the zoo. It holds our lunch, sippies, jackets, the sling when DS wants to walk and if he falls asleep and there is still room in the stroller then he gets to take a leisurely nap. I think slings and stollers alike have a useful purpose in the everyday life of childhood, it's all about balance and what you're comfortable with!


----------



## clane (Aug 5, 2005)

DD2 spends most of our out & about time in the sling/mt/wrap, but I do use the stroller as well. Mostly it hauls the "stuff" but the snack tray is useful as well. Until this past week, DD2 has been everywhere with me, so having the stroller to set her in for labwork, ob/gn appt, surgery consults was a necessity and I will need to use it next week, etc while my abdomen recovers from surgery.

I do miss being able to kiss & nuzzle her when shes in the stroller, vs just under my chin.


----------

